# The 'first' pics of Caddy's puppies



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, I took my Blimpie to the vet today for xrays (she's only gained 2 lbs, you know) and the vet saw FOUR on the xray. No wonder she's so... erm, large. 

[attachment=27093:SCAN0014.jpg]
[attachment=27094:SCAN0012.jpg]

these are some craptastic scans, let me tell you, my scanner leaves a LOT to be desired. You can see heads and spines though. My vet also did an ultrasound and all four are moving around. So as of now, there are four babies but there are no guarantees, since so many things can happen! 

Nine more days until her due date... :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

congrats!! Jasmine is even bigger than Caddy's pics and I decided against Xray as I didn't want to take any chances, but she has gained 3 pounds and I hear atleast 3-4 heart beats. But I'm thinking she's prob going to have 4 as well. Nine days more here too..I can't wait. It's exciting isn't it?


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG how exciting! Can you feel them move in her tummy when you place your hand on it. I remember that's how Dusty's puppies were inside the females body and she had 5 pups but when I put my hand in her tummy they'd move like crazy! 

I'm so excited for you, they are going to be so cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> congrats!! Jasmine is even bigger than Caddy's pics and I decided against Xray as I didn't want to take any chances, but she has gained 3 pounds and I hear atleast 3-4 heart beats. But I'm thinking she's prob going to have 4 as well. Nine days more here too..I can't wait. It's exciting isn't it?[/B]


So who's going to pop first? Jasmine or Caddy? We should start taking bets on when they deliver, litter size and sexes of the puppies, LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, Ok hmmm I bet Caddy has more boys than girls and I bet Jasmine has more girls than boys :HistericalSmiley: I'm just guessing here. Oh and I bet Jasmine pops before Blimpie! Although mine should be called blimpie you should see her. She was 5.5 pounds at the beginning and is now 8.5 pounds :new_shocked: I have never had a dog be this big EVER! I am thinkin Beau is living up to his name Get'r Dun Beau! LOL! :HistericalSmiley: :smilie_daumenpos: So what's your bet? And what are we betting for? puppies? LOL! Ace wouldn't mind a half sister!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's cool! I've never seen puppy x-rays like that, neat!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 9 more days-hang in there Caddy :grouphug:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwwwww, no wonder. Poor Blimpie! I'm so excited for you!!! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441109
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that Caddy will deliver on Sept 29th and will have two boys and two girls. 

I guess that Jasmine will deliver on the Sept 28th and will have three boys and two girls. 


Jasmine can be Blimpie 1 and Caddy will be Blimpie 2. How many puppies were in Ace's litter? 

Anyone else want to venture a guess for litter size (although that's kind of answered in my situation) delivery date and sexes of the puppies?? This could be fun!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OMG how exciting! Can you feel them move in her tummy when you place your hand on it. I remember that's how Dusty's puppies were inside the females body and she had 5 pups but when I put my hand in her tummy they'd move like crazy!
> 
> I'm so excited for you, they are going to be so cute![/B]


yep, can feel the puppies moving around! My daughter loves feeling the puppies move!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wow

this must be so exciting 

kat


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> That's cool! I've never seen puppy x-rays like that, neat!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 9 more days-hang in there Caddy :grouphug:[/B]


Yep, I think Caddy is looking forward to having this over with, LOL! I thought the xrays were neat, that's why I asked to bring them home, LOL. They don't usually give them to you.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy how kewl. I am like a grandma waiting on new grand babies with this litter of yours. And the pups are not even my lines. It is just so exciting for you. 

Andrea do you know of risks with x-rays that we need to know about? I have always heard nothing but good things from them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Awwwwww, no wonder. Poor Blimpie! I'm so excited for you!!! :aktion033:[/B]


Yes, my poor little Blimpie. It didn't stop her from barking ferociously at another dog in the waiting room. My vet was amazed, he had never seen her act like anything other than a sweet and shy dog. He may be rethinking his wanting to buy one one of her pups after seeing her act like that :HistericalSmiley: 



> wow
> 
> this must be so exciting
> 
> kat[/B]


It is fun! And VERY nerve-wrecking!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe Ace was one of 2 boys. Hero tends to have more boys than girls I believe, which would be great for you :smilie_daumenpos: 

Jasmine 5 pups? Oh I don't think so LOL! I've never had 5 pups before! I'd be more than happy with 3! LOL! 

Beau has been throwing girls, that's why I guessed 3 girls 1 boy..but I'd be happy with either. Ok I am going with you on the 28 for Jasmine..and I think Caddy will be Sept 30 exact. 

Becky, I was told by my vet and 2 other breeders that they didn't recommend Xrays as there are risks to the pups. Less risky after 8 weeks gestation, but there is still SOME risk and it made me wishy washy. I didn't need to know how many pups were in there, although I would have liked to..but if someone suggests I don't do something for health risks, then I don't. I'm sure it's fine, I am a total worry wart and I tend to freak out about the "what if's"

Stacy, get that coffee kettel ready! You're gonna need it. Hey maybe we'll be up at the same time! LOL ! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow...that's cool! I've never seen x-rays of puppies!!!  Hang in there Caddy... :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! Amazing! And Andrea, how exciting as well! There will be lots of lil pups in a week or so....

Question--why do they give an expecting momma dog x-rays? Aren't x-rays dangerous for unborn babies? You know how they ask you if there's any chance you are pregnant whenever you get an x-ray and they have you wear that apron thingy...just wondering...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Wow! Amazing! And Andrea, how exciting as well! There will be lots of lil pups in a week or so....
> 
> Question--why do they give an expecting momma dog x-rays? Aren't x-rays dangerous for unborn babies? You know how they ask you if there's any chance you are pregnant whenever you get an x-ray and they have you wear that apron thingy...just wondering...[/B]


I had caddy xrayed because I wanted to make sure that the puppies were not too big for caddy to deliver. I think there are two schools of thought on this and most likely, I will not have caddy xrayed her next litter if she does not have any complications this time. She also has an umbilical hernia that if it looked like she needed a csection, I wanted to have a planned csection and have them take care of that hernia. 

And yep, lots of little puppies in a week or so!! Can't wait!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Wow...that's cool! I've never seen x-rays of puppies!!!  Hang in there Caddy... :grouphug:[/B]


Caddy says thank you!! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy how kewl. I am like a grandma waiting on new grand babies with this litter of yours. And the pups are not even my lines. It is just so exciting for you.
> 
> Andrea do you know of risks with x-rays that we need to know about? I have always heard nothing but good things from them.[/B]


I just wanted to thank you for all the help and information you've given me these past few weeks, I TRULY appreciate it!! *hugs you*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That is soo neat! It´s going to be so much fun :aktion033: 
You have to document the whole process and share it with us... :innocent:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the scan of the babies. Amazing! I am a nervous wreck about all these pups. I don't know how y'all are standing it!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I believe Ace was one of 2 boys. Hero tends to have more boys than girls I believe, which would be great for you :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Jasmine 5 pups? Oh I don't think so LOL! I've never had 5 pups before! I'd be more than happy with 3! LOL!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Andrea. I have heard the same thing about before 8 weeks gestation, but did not know if you may have heard something that I haven't. 

OK if Hero is throwing all these boys I am saying 3 boys and 1 girl for Stacy. And from the looks of Caddy I am saying 1st of November. (OMG Stacy that may be another reason I am so attached to your babies already, that is the day I lost my son 4 years ago.) 

Andrea I dont think I have seen Jasmine's pictures have I. I would love to guess but I like to have pics to look at. So get snapping girl. :brownbag: LOL Just joking.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Stacy!!! I can't believe only 9 more days!!

This is totally cool....I'm so nervous though. :new_shocked: 

Can't wait for the birth, and watching them grow.

Kisses to Caddy. :wub:


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats! :smilie_daumenpos: 
I've never seen an ultrasound from a dog before. That's cool.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

]QUOTE (Suzy's Mom @ Sep 21 2007, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=441162


> QUOTE (PrincessTunie @ Sep 21 2007, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=441131





> I believe Ace was one of 2 boys. Hero tends to have more boys than girls I believe, which would be great for you :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Jasmine 5 pups? Oh I don't think so LOL! I've never had 5 pups before! I'd be more than happy with 3! LOL!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Andrea. I have heard the same thing about before 8 weeks gestation, but did not know if you may have heard something that I haven't. 

OK if Hero is throwing all these boys I am saying 3 boys and 1 girl for Stacy. And from the looks of Caddy I am saying 1st of November. (OMG Stacy that may be another reason I am so attached to your babies already, that is the day I lost my son 4 years ago.) 

Andrea I dont think I have seen Jasmine's pictures have I. I would love to guess but I like to have pics to look at. So get snapping girl. :brownbag: LOL Just joking.
[/B][/QUOTE]



Yes, I predict 3 boys 1 girl for Caddy too. Beau the sire of my pup seems to be throwin girls (infact that is all he has thrown so far) so I'm guessing 2 girls 1 boy or 3 girls 1 boy..either way :thumbsup: what do you think hehehehe!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh Stacy!!! I can't believe only 9 more days!!
> 
> This is totally cool....I'm so nervous though. :new_shocked:
> 
> ...


YOU'RE nervous????? OMG! you should see me!! I know I'll be yelling for the hubby, telling him if he can deliver human babies he can d*mn well deliver these puppies, LOL! 



> Congrats! :smilie_daumenpos:
> I've never seen an ultrasound from a dog before. That's cool.
> 
> Good luck to both of you![/B]


I thought it was neat, which is why I asked my vet if I could take the xray home, LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441131
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw that would be special, wouldn't it? *hugs you*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Caddy's xray is amazing, thank you so much for sharing with us, I have never seen one of puppies before, totally adorable :wub: 
I do wish Caddy a successful whelp and 4 beautiful healthy puppies :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> ]
> 
> 
> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441162
> ...


NOW Andrea I am not trying to be a smart a$$ here but I meant belly shots. :HistericalSmiley: She is a pretty girl though.* BUT* I want belly shots.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Becky woops sorry I was having a blonde moment :HistericalSmiley: and i'm not even blonde :HistericalSmiley: 

I can't go flaunting her swollen belly and ninnies all over this board now can I? HAHA.. Imagine a 5.5 pound dog with a basketball stuck in her belly. That's mainly what she looks like . She is so big that when I flip her on her back to listen to the heartbeats, she can't roll over. It's SOOOO funny and yet I feel bad for her. She waddles a lot. And grunting and moaning? Well yes, we have a lot of that going on. I rub her belly all the time, she milks it. I give her tons of little puppy biscuts ..infact she's practically living on them :brownbag: spoiled? no not in this house :smtease:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

How exciting .. I've never seen a puppy ultrasound before.

I can't wait to see the real babies ... awwwwwwww

And September 28th is a great day to be born - MY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Oh Becky woops sorry I was having a blonde moment :HistericalSmiley: and i'm not even blonde :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I can't go flaunting her swollen belly and ninnies all over this board now can I? HAHA.. Imagine a 5.5 pound dog with a basketball stuck in her belly. That's mainly what she looks like . She is so big that when I flip her on her back to listen to the heartbeats, she can't roll over. It's SOOOO funny and yet I feel bad for her. She waddles a lot. And grunting and moaning? Well yes, we have a lot of that going on. I rub her belly all the time, she milks it. I give her tons of little puppy biscuts ..infact she's practically living on them :brownbag: spoiled? no not in this house :smtease:[/B]



Sure you can flaunt her swollen belly all over this board. All the cool people do it :brownbag:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=441193
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heheehheee I think she is scared it will get back to Jasmine and she might bite her on the toe. Chicken!!!!!!!! 


Now on a serious note Andrea let me tell you a little story. When Monster Man's mom was pregnant Rhonda felt so sorry for her and did the same things with the treats. She got huge. I just knew there were 4 puppies. Well that is one time I wish I would have gotten an x-ray because she had gained so much wait from the treats. She only had 2 puppies. 

*BUT *I want belly shots. I promise if she bites your toe you will not feel it.......that much.....hehehehheheheh


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You never know Becky..but I did hear atleast 3 heart beats. But I'd be happy with any amount of healthy puppies. I'll see if Jazz will let me take photos. She sees the camera and runs the opposite way and this is beyond fat, she is solid and HUUUUUUUUUUGE and i haven't given her enough biscuts to do that LOL!

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> You never know Becky..but I did hear atleast 3 heart beats. But I'd be happy with any amount of healthy puppies. I'll see if Jazz will let me take photos. She sees the camera and runs the opposite way and this is beyond fat, she is solid and HUUUUUUUUUUGE and i haven't given her enough biscuts to do that LOL!
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


OK I just mentioned it because I was sooooooo fooled. 

And I know feeling about them running from the camera. Stacy you are blessed yours all love the camera. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The xrays are great -- even scanned. I can find 3 but can't make out the 4th. Can't wait until Caddy gives birth. What is her due date?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh, I can't even imagine the excitement at your houses. Can't wait for all these precious pups to be born. Love the pictures Stacy. Tell me, does this make you a grandmother? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wooo! congrats to all the expectant mothers. 

stacy, those x-rays are amazing! i see the head and spines. totally awesome!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The xrays are really neat. Makes me feel a real part of this, even more. (Of course, I'll be sitting here reading about it and you'll be the frazzled one!)

Caddy and Jasmine, I don't begin to guess how many babies you'll each have, :smpullhair: I just hope they're all healthy, and you both are great mommies. :grouphug: :grouphug: And, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FLOOD OF PUPPY PICTURES!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Omg Caddy's xray is amazing, thank you so much for sharing with us, I have never seen one of puppies before, totally adorable :wub:
> I do wish Caddy a successful whelp and 4 beautiful healthy puppies :grouphug: [/B]


Oh thank you!! I thought it was neat to see, so I wanted to share it! 


> How exciting .. I've never seen a puppy ultrasound before.
> 
> I can't wait to see the real babies ... awwwwwwww
> 
> And September 28th is a great day to be born - MY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]



You should've seen the ultrasound that was done after this xray, all the babies were thrashing around and you could see paws waving around :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> The xrays are great -- even scanned. I can find 3 but can't make out the 4th. Can't wait until Caddy gives birth. What is her due date?[/B]


believe me when I say that I'm lucky you can even see three puppies! I had to take the origianl scans into Photoshop and tweak them so you could see anything! Here is one of the original scans
[attachment=27100:SCAN0012.jpg]


Isn't that horrible, LOL? 
Caddy is due Sept 30th. I had entered a show this weekend but I didn't want to leave caddy, so I'm not showing (obviously, LOL) I actually want to keep a male to show so hopefully there will be a really nice one! 



> Gosh, I can't even imagine the excitement at your houses. Can't wait for all these precious pups to be born. Love the pictures Stacy. Tell me, does this make you a grandmother? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Hehe, I'm already technically a grandmother, LOL. Well, stepgrandmother, anyway! This definitely makes you Auntie Lynda though!


> wooo! congrats to all the expectant mothers.
> 
> stacy, those x-rays are amazing! i see the head and spines. totally awesome![/B]


They are neat to look at, aren't they? I know Faye had posted puppy xrays a while ago and I really liked seeing those, so thought I'd go ahead and scan them! 



> The xrays are really neat. Makes me feel a real part of this, even more. (Of course, I'll be sitting here reading about it and you'll be the frazzled one!)
> 
> Caddy and Jasmine, I don't begin to guess how many babies you'll each have, :smpullhair: I just hope they're all healthy, and you both are great mommies. :grouphug: :grouphug: And, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FLOOD OF PUPPY PICTURES!![/B]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, i am so excited. I can't wait to see pictures of the babies.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Stacey, these xrays are AMAZING, thank you for sharing!!! I know you must be so nervous about the birth - have you or Andrea ever seen this video series on YouTube of 5 maltese puppies being born (3 parts)? They also chronicle the first 8 or 9 weeks in a video series.....Here is the link, I cried when I watched it, birth is so miraculous!! We never had any children, so this is the closest I've gotten to a birth experience (other than my own, which I don't recall- lol). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0MusD_I2x8...ted&search=


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww! :grouphug: :bysmilie: :biggrin: :bysmilie: :biggrin: SO cute.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's so neat! I hope all goes well with the birth and I look foward to hearing all about it and seeing puppy pics!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: omg, the puppies are already cute. This is going to be so fun :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those pictures are so cool!! Thank you so much for sharing them. I can't wait for all the pictures of all these happy, healthy and beautiful little puppies!!! 

Congrats to you! And Caddy, hang in there, not too long to go! :aktion033:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor Caddy, bet it will be the longest nine days for her. FOUR!? whoa. :new_shocked: God bless her and good luck to you, Stacy.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - 4 , you will be VERY busy - lol . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG I hope Caddy and JAsmine go on the same day, that will be exciting. Cant wait for all the pics, you both have to post heaps for us. I am so excited.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy, i am so excited. I can't wait to see pictures of the babies.[/B]


I am getting excited also! Well, and scared to death also, LOL. I've got all my whelping supplies together though, so I feel a bit better about it!



> Stacey, these xrays are AMAZING, thank you for sharing!!! I know you must be so nervous about the birth - have you or Andrea ever seen this video series on YouTube of 5 maltese puppies being born (3 parts)? They also chronicle the first 8 or 9 weeks in a video series.....Here is the link, I cried when I watched it, birth is so miraculous!! We never had any children, so this is the closest I've gotten to a birth experience (other than my own, which I don't recall- lol).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0MusD_I2x8...ted&search=[/B]


Oh I havent' seen that, I will have to take a look at it! I will try to chronicle the birth/puppy experience for you, can't guarantee anything though! 


> Oh, that's so neat! I hope all goes well with the birth and I look foward to hearing all about it and seeing puppy pics!![/B]


Oh believe me, I'm sure everybody will be sick of hearing about it, LOL! 



> :wub: omg, the puppies are already cute. This is going to be so fun :chili:[/B]


I saw them waving their paws around on the ultrasound, now THAT was cute!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so excited about the new puppies :chili: I can't wait to see them ....... all of them..........wow....... two mommy's giving birth at ( or around ) the same time :chili: :chili: I am so excited, Oh, I said that already huh.......see I told you I can' wait!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow! How cool is that!!? Thank you Stacy & Caddy for sharing these x-rays ... how wonderful!!


----------

